# Electric at Shepton Mallet



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Its looking doubtful that we will get to the Shepton Mallett show in January. We have an elec hookup booked. There is a limited supply of hookups and all are taken so if anyone wishes to have one please pm me


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I think I have sublet my electricity booking now  Just waiting for confirmation from the member. If any one else is interested please still pm me in case anything changes

cheers


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well hopefully that's that sorted if you would be so kind as to let me know who is having the electric Stew, so that I can grab the money of the right person when they arrive :lol: it would be much appreciated.


Jacquie


----------

